# How long those 1100's o-ring last???



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I have the same factory o-ring in my 1100 for 3 years now and i have shot at least 10 000 rounds out of it and it still perform flawless...The o-ring appear to be like new,should i change it before the season?I have a 1300 for backup but i dont want to use it till the late season... :down:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Simply carry a replacement O-ring in a water tight bag with some lube on it. I shot an 1100 for a good number of years. Had one fail and had my backup gun fail in the same day. Never again.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have three of them and I have never had to replace an o ring. One of them is 30 years old.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I shoot an 1100 and have replaced my o-ring when it started to deteriorate. They will start to get rough compared to when they are new. I have replaced my O-ring one time on my gun and that was after about 10,000 rounds.

I can't say it functioned any better but it was piece of mind. I had problems with my gun once this year shooting skeet. I had been hunting all fall and spring goose without a cleaning and it finally stopped cycling. I gave it the complete cleaning and have had no problems since. I honestly think I may have the best 1100 ever made. If I clean it once a year it will always cycle. It is a magnum but I put on a different barrel for skeet and it functions great.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You do have a good one... if I do not clean these every time I use them, they start hanging up. Probably why I do not use them.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I have shot my 11-87 for close to 18 years with the same O-ring and my 1100 for over 20 and have never had to replace either one. I had extras for both of them but I would never be able to find them now. My uncle had a couple of them break in a 3 year period though.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

You can get rubber o-rings at any good hardware store. Can't remember the size right now. Just take an old or extra one along to compare. They might not be exact size, but that's what I did with mine and it works the same as the old.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I ordered some spare o-rings to carry with on hunting trips from Brownells, they are supposed to be better than the original.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I've run litteraly thousonds of rounds thru my 1100,and never had an "o" ring failure


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

My 1100 is about 4 years old and i put about 8000-10 000 rounds out of it and it still perform flawless,i've never had a jam in 4 years...I clean it everytime i use it in the fields or every week during the skeet period.Some people say they are a piece of crap cause of the low price tag but in my opinion they are greats guns at a great prices
8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

A gun is only as good as the man behind it.


----------

